# Virtualbox and PAE kernel for host machine



## roy2098 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've an older Dual Xeon 2.6 Proliant with 6 gigs RAM. I can get a PAE kernel to boot fine on it and everything runs OK including ciss (the RAID driver) BUT I want to run Virtualbox - machine hangs on load of vboxdrv. Cannot kldload it nor does putting it in /boot/loader.conf work

I know that only modules written/compiled in a particular manner will work with the PAE kernel, is there any hope or way to get vboxdrv into a PAE machine? These procs won't work with AMD/64, been there and done that...


----------

